# Anyone have a numatic George?



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Typically my hand sprayer has broken and I need one for tomorrow 

Anyone know where I can get one tomorrow morning without having to drive to Bristol? Even if its just to borrow for the weekend I would be most grateful.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i got one 

where you too


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Im in port talbot


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

can borrow mine if you like , dont use it anymore since ive got my puzzi


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> can borrow mine if you like , dont use it anymore since ive got my puzzi


Could I pick it up tomorrow? Would you PM me your address? Its about time I met a local detailer lol.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok pm on its way


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

im in pontypridd if needed:thumb:


----------

